# Was brauch ich für einen Webspace?



## meilon (28. September 2006)

Hallo!
Ich werde bald Webmaster der Feuerwehr-Website meiner Stadt (ca 4000-5000 Einwohner). Die Webseite ist nun so gut wie fertig und sollte so langsam mal online gestellt werden. Nur habe ich jetzt überhaupt keine Ahnung, wieviel Webspace und Traffic ich benötigen werde, was ja das Preislastigste ist.

Was ich weiß, ist dass ich 1 .de Domain benötige,  mind. 1 mySQL Datenbank, 5 e-mail Adressen oder mehr und PHP4 oder besser 5 mit GDLib. 1 FTP account wäre auch sehr praktisch 

Das Problem ist nun, wieviel Platz brauche ich? Es wird eine Galerie mit Einsatzfotos und Fotos von Übungen und Fahrten geben. Auf welche Größe (kb und Auflösung) sollte dort ein Bild kommen, da wir relativ "schießwütige" Hobby-Fotografen haben und die ganzen Fotoarchive sollen dort auch noch mit drauf.

Und wie "vorsichtig" sollte man mit dem Traffic sein? Auf was soll ich gehen? News (+RSS-Feed) mit Bildern, Gästebuch und eventuell noch ein Forum. Was verbraucht das etwa, wo ich noch keinen Plan habe, wieviele Hits es pro Monat geben wird?

Kennt jemand einen günstigen Hoster, wo man problemlos das Paket erweitern kann, der aber günstig ist und äußert zuverlässig ist? Alles, was ich so mit webhostlist.de finde, ist ein Wenig zu teuer. Ich liebäugle mit http://www.hosting-agency.de was haltet ihr davon?

Viele Fragen und ich hoffe auf viele hilfreiche Antworten

mfg
meilon


----------



## Flex (28. September 2006)

Schau dir doch mal die Angebote von All-Inkl an. Dort war ich eine lange Zeit Kunde und mehr als zufrieden.
Das Paket WebPrivat L sollte deine Ansprüche vollkommen erfüllen und ist auch noch günstiger als die Hosting Agency.


----------



## meilon (28. September 2006)

4,95€ pro Monat ist ein guter Preis für das Paket, auch wenn ich wohl kaum Verwendung für 150 Subdomains und 500 e-mail Adressen finden werde. Sind ja nur 40 aktive Mitglieder, und da brauche eigentlich nur die "Oberhäupter" eine e-mail. Aber so könnte jeder eine bekommen.

Aber der Preis ist doch ein wenig hoch, 59,4€ Pro Jahr. Auch die Rabatt-Funktion 10% bei 12-monatigem Vertrag mindert den Preis nicht gerade. Meine Cheffe's haben sich eigentlich 13€ vorgestellt! Aber ich komme selber nicht mit den minimalsten Anforderungen auf 13€ pro Jahr.

Wenn es nicht anders geht, muss ich mir eine Domain für meinen bestehenden Server holen, und für diese Domain einen die Page schalten. Da hab ich ja 800GB Traffic und 7,5GB Space 

Aber mir kommt es jetzt weniger auf den Preis an (wenn die Feuerwehr eine Page haben will, dann muss dafür ja auch gezahlt werden) und ob ein Paket "ausreicht". Ich wollte mal ein paar konkrete Zahlen Space und Traffic betreffend zu meinen gemachten Angaben haben, sofern das den möglich ist. Was mir an hosting-agency so gefällt ist nämlich, dass ich alle Ausstattungsmerkmale bestimmen kann.

Hoffe, habe dich jetzt nicht verärgert


----------



## franz007 (2. Oktober 2006)

meilon hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> Ich werde bald Webmaster der Feuerwehr-Website meiner Stadt (ca 4000-5000 Einwohner).



Frag doch mal bei deiner Stadt an ob sie nicht ein bischen webspace auf ihrem Server für die Feuerwehr rausrücken, dafür kommt ihr nächstes mahl ein bisschen schneller wenn dort was brennt.


----------

